# Two Girls in Baltimore MD



## mcjessers (Apr 8, 2010)

My friend has two females in need of a home. She has been caring for them for someone else, and the other lady never followed through, so now she is caring for them along with her 5! Good girls, just need a loving owner.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe ages, colours, temperaments and photos would help 

Rat Shak and Goosemoose are supposedly better forums for re-homing purposes, with them having a large member base.


----------

